# How to contact someone - Admin support please



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Is there anyway to contact someone that is a forum member, but is not a regular. I think he has a partner with a TT so just browses occasionally

He has told be before that PM notifications go into his bulk email folder and never sees them. Just picks up my PMs by chance if he logs on.

Thing is he was sorting out a deal fo me for some parts, got me a price, I gave him a confirmation but then the Forum went down and we've not been in touch since. No money has changed hands but I would like to follow up and finalise things. I think he's probably forgotten about me with lack of momentum cos of the forum being down.

I'm not asking for any personal contact information to be passed to me, that is for him to offfer only if he is comfortable to do so, was just wondering whether someone in a Forum admin role is able to send an email requesting him to log on and view his PMs so that we can start up again ... I can pass on my e-mail address if required to facilitate contact.

Don't want to advertise his Forum ID on here, but if a Forum mod is able to support I can give necessary details over a PM

Many Thanks


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Try sending your message and e-mail address to Kevin (kmpowell) and asking him to forward it

Only problem is I don't see what difference it makes how it gets to his e-mail account, the address Kevin has would probably be the one that PM notification gets forwarded to, it would most likely still go in his bulk mail

BTW............what are you getting? 

P.S. Like the new avatar Terry


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

KMP is an Admin too, as well as me.

I try and address emails as they come in, but sometimes they get "lost" in the bulk of mails I get daily.

KMP and others have my mobile number so if its desperate, they can get me that way.

Cheers

Jae


----------

